# Best Song Endings



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Since there have been some recent threads about favorites, I thought I would start another.

In your opinion, what is the best, or most creative or unique (however you wish to define it), conclusion or ending in a classical piece you've heard? This doesn't necessarily mean, though for some it may, the loudest and most invigorating ending, but one which you believe sums up the piece the best. Im mainly referring to the ending of an _entire_ piece (clapping points), but if you know of a creative ending for a particular movement, then mention it.

For me, there would be a tie with Shostakovich's 15th symphony and the very ending of Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta as my favorite two that I've heard.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

In Haydn's E flat major sonata, Nº 59. The coda to the first movement is simple and beauty, primary subjects are re-elaborated smoothly to complete what I think is one of the finests _finale_.

For the bombastic ones, there's always Shostakovich's seventh.
A less explosive comes from Prokofiev's fifth symphony (for me, it sounds like a mechanic clock, working with perfect synchrony and control).


----------



## royo90 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm a tremendous fan of the ending of Rachmaninov's 3rd Piano Concerto, whether its played with the triplets or the eighth notes. The triplets seem to allow a greater last push of power while the eighth notes give more of a "wow!" factor at being able to hit those octaves so fast. and stay in sync with the orchestra. The ending of the 2nd movement is stunning as well. It flows seamlessly into the third movement.

Appassionata's (Beethoven) ending is beautiful as well. After the final restatement of the main theme as it changes into those jumping melodic chords, and then into a sort of extended coda it really gives you the chills. Especially when you hear how devilishly Arrau played those melodic chords.

Rachmaninoff's Prelude in g-minor Op 23 No 5 is quite unexpected and gives a feeling of dissipation. I'd go into the history of the piece and how in coincides with Rachmaninov, but that would take a while.

Chopin's Ballada No1's ending is brilliant. From the Presto Con Fuoco right to the end has you holding your breath and sitting on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

royo90 said:


> I'm a tremendous fan of the ending of Rachmaninov's 3rd Piano Concerto, whether its played with the triplets or the eighth notes.


Do you know any other than Watts playing the 8th notes in the final cascade? Watts is amongst my preferred pianists*, but his recording has one too many cuts.

* I recently downloaded a live performance of Rach second with Watts and Slatkin that blew my head away; I can send you the rapidshare links for it.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

What about Prokofiev's eight sonata? Richter, Gravrilov, Sokolov, Gilels... all of them can get the best out of the whole third movement.
I love the work so much that I can even allow myself not to hate Postnikova's slower pace and her _quieter_ repeated notes.


----------



## royo90 (Aug 1, 2007)

Manuel said:


> Do you know any other than Watts playing the 8th notes in the final cascade? Watts is amongst my preferred pianists*, but his recording has one too many cuts.
> 
> * I recently downloaded a live performance of Rach second with Watts and Slatkin that blew my head away; I can send you the rapidshare links for it.


Watts is the only person i know of that has performed that ending. I really would have liked to hear Richter play the Third Concerto and play the ending like that.

As for the Watts performance of the 2nd Concerto, i'd love to hear it if you could send me the links. I'd be glad to trade for it if you so choose. I have an okay selection of Rach 3 recordings.

Actually if you can also hook me up with a full Watts recording of the 3rd Concerto that would be awesome as well. I've heard it a few times, but i never actually got the entire recording.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

royo90 said:


> I really would have liked to hear Richter play the Third Concerto and play the ending like that.


That's not gonna happen. He kept Rach third far, far away from his repertoire (as happened with Beethoven's fifth.



royo90 said:


> Actually if you can also hook me up with a full Watts recording of the 3rd Concerto that would be awesome as well. I've heard it a few times, but i never actually got the entire recording.


I only have the third movement, as mp3 file. Which I downloaded with Emule many years ago.



royo90 said:


> As for the Watts performance of the 2nd Concerto, i'd love to hear it if you could send me the links.


Check your PM.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I just wanted to bring up the coda to the finale of Shostakovich's 15th symphony...the soft and almost intimidating sound of the percussion soli there is something unique. Usually, and this is from my listening and playing experiences, percussion solis are not written to be played at such low dynamics. There is a somewhat similar one that comes to mind: the second percussion soli in Britten's _A Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra_, which starts out soft. There are also some nice one's in some of Malcolm Arnold's orchestral work.... but can anyone give me more examples of any works which have similar parts?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Eric683 said:


> I just wanted to bring up the coda to the finale of Shostakovich's 15th symphony...the soft and almost intimidating sound of the percussion soli there is something unique. Usually, and this is from my listening and playing experiences, percussion solis are not written to be played at such low dynamics. There is a somewhat similar one that comes to mind: the second percussion soli in Britten's _A Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra_, which starts out soft. There are also some nice one's in some of Malcolm Arnold's orchestral work.... but can anyone give me more examples of any works which have similar parts?


Strauss' Burlesque perhaps?


----------

